# Taking commissions



## Konpaito (Jun 27, 2012)

Old betta drawing









Of course real bettas look nothing like that! 

I have other arts but they're betta-irrelevent
Meanwhile I'll post more drawings soon.

If anyone would like to commission me please message^^


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Are they free?If yes I would love it if you could do one of my boy gandalf!Thanks!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

This is one of my HMPK show males..

http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...n=view&current=male25.jpg&mediafilter=noflash


----------



## Sprinkles55 (Jul 3, 2012)

If it's free, would you mind drawing my Sprinkles?


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Could you please draw my Skylar? You're an amazing artist! O.O!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

If this is free, i would love one of Honeycomb! He is in my albums, just pick your favorite picture! You can take all the time you want XD


----------

